# probleme cable av sur télé : écran noir & blanc



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2002)

Voilà, j'ai un ibook acheté fin juillet et j'ai donc acheté l'adaptateur qui se place sur la sortie video afin de sortir l'image sur ma télé. Jusque là c'est assez classique. 

L'écran de mon ibook s'affiche bien sur la télé mais problème : en noir &amp; blanc (attention: ma télé est récente). Je me suis alors dit que le problème vient du fait que j'ai foiré la configuration en PAL. Alors j'ai tenté d'aller faire joujou dans mon panneau de configuration.

Config du Colorsync :
Entrée : RVB
Afficher : LCD
Sortie : Pal/Ntsc
Epreuve : RVB

Ensuite je vais dans moniteur et je fais une detection. Là j'ai du panneaux de configurations : &amp; pour le LCD et l'autre pour le PAL/NTSC.

Mais j'ai deux problemes :

1. Quand je change la résolution du PAL, la résolution des deux écrans changent.
2. Quand dans "moniteur" je vais sur l'onglet "Couleur" du PAL et que j'essaye de lui dire de passer en PAL/NTSC, il n'en veut pas. Il reste sur RVB.

Il y a un truc que je capte pas. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ? (désolé si on a deja repondu à cette question mais j'ai fait une recherche et je n'ai rien trouvé)

Merci.


----------



## Oizo (21 Septembre 2002)

Le problème vient peut-être de réglages sur ta télé. Sur certaines télés le réglage de la norme vidéo en entrée aux (PAL/SECAM/NTSC) peut se faire manuellement et si ce réglage est sur SECAM l'image sera en noir&amp;blanc, ca m'est déjà arrivé, mais avec une télé pas très récente...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2002)

Oui mais c'est pas mon cas... elle est recente.
enfin merci quand meme ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## ibabar (23 Septembre 2002)

salut!
quel interface utilises-tu pour relier ton ibook à la TV??
si c'est le S-vidéo, ne cherches pas plus loin, ça vient de là...

récente? tout est relatif... la mienne (une sony en plus) a 2 ans et je pensais aussi que c'était un problème de PAL et cie! c'est tout simplement la péritel qui n'est pas compatible S-vidéo
cette compatibilité ne se trouve que sur des modèle un peu haut de gamme (peu de chance sur un 36cm!!)
les indices:
_ soit une entrée directe S-vidéo (en facade, à coté du composite souvent)
_ soit la présence de 2 ou 3 péritels

achètes un cable composite et tout ira bien!
@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2002)

Oui c'est un probleme de S-VIDEO. EN composite, ca marche.

Merci bcp !!! Yahoo.
alex


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2002)

c'est quoi au juste le composite ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2002)

Ahh la question dure !!!

*le composite* c'est un signal video *PAL* qui passe par un cable a connectique RCA,  (la prise ronde jaune), soit une image entièrement codée là dessus(en gros un + et un - ), pas très précis : 250 points par ligne sur la TV (toutes les PSX ont ce cable là).

*le S-Video ou S-VHS* est un autre standard lui aussi PAL, la prise ressemble, pour les connaisseurs, à une prise ADB avec donc 5 contacts
un + rouge
un + bleu
un + vert
un - pour ces 3 signaux
et la masse

résultat une image bien nette (quoique perfectible - en fonction du "flickering"), codée avec 400 points par ligne sur la TV

_pour info le *DV* c'est 500 points par ligne sur la TV_

Pour pouvoir visualiser en couleur un signal composite il faut reunir 2 conditions : avoir l'iBook sur le mode 50 HZ et PAL

si vous voulez plus de stabilité d'image choisisez 60 HZ et NTSC. Mais la tv si elle ne supporte pas le 60 HZ scintillera et l'image sera, de toute facon, à cause du NTSC, noire et blanche si la tv ne prends pas le ntsc par les entrées composite (en facade ou sur le coté), ou meme par adaptateur péritel - en gros tout dépends de la TV !!!

_*l'ennui du S-VHS c'est que cest un signal "boosté" pour qu'il soit plus lumineux sur la télé (réduisant par là même légèrement la durée de vie du tube).
les TV pas trop vieilles comportent un mode SVHS qui donc comprends correctement le signal S-Video si votre TV n'a pas ce mode l'image apparaitra de temps en temps noire et blanche et de temps en temps bordée de bleu... bref pas utilisable*_

pour en revenir au sujet du forum, lorqu'on a un iBook 500 ou 600 avec Rage mobility le seul moyen de connecter son iBook a la TV c'est ce cable blanc qui s'enfiche dans la prise casque et qui fournit un signal composite _pour info le 500 CD sous OS X avec VLC et sorti sur la TV pour les divx, c pas trop la peine si le divx est pas encodé en V4 ou V5, car ca rame grave, par contre avec un 600 CD ca va mieux car bus 100 Mhz de plus au cpu et bus 100 Mhz_, donc ce fameux cable donne pas une qualité top top geniale mais pour un divx ou DVD sur la télé ca va encore...

là ou c'est le pied c'est sur les iBooks 2002 avec radeon Mobility et leur adaptateur vendu séparément 30 euros (l'arnaque), qui offre justement le composite et le S-VHS et où ca devient très interessant pour une multitude d'applications multimedia ou meme divx (surtout pour les divx je dirais - la radeon mobility est Quartz Extrem aware !!!)

un conseil donc valable meme pour vos playstations 1, 2, mac/PC(beurk) de bureau ou portable avec sortie TV

le S-VHS c'est le pied !!! ( a moins d'avoir une télé pas trop vieille)

voilà @+


----------

